# XPS in basement around pipes



## APA (Jul 13, 2018)

I am not a basement guy, but there is NO way I would move those drain lines...


----------



## cmwhitmoyer (Sep 20, 2018)

When I did my basement last year, most of my research leaned towards not using fiberglass batts over xps. A faced fiberglass creates a situation where moisture can get trapped between 2 vapor barriers. I did piece xps around drain lines and spray foam the remaining gaps. Also, tape the seams to prevent moisture getting through the seams of the xps and condensing on the concrete.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## garrett1812 (Feb 3, 2016)

cmwhitmoyer said:


> When I did my basement last year, most of my research leaned towards not using fiberglass batts over xps. A faced fiberglass creates a situation where moisture can get trapped between 2 vapor barriers. I did piece xps around drain lines and spray foam the remaining gaps. Also, tape the seams to prevent moisture getting through the seams of the xps and condensing on the concrete.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I plan to tape or caulk the XPS seams, and use unfaced fiberglass, as I don’t want to vapor barrier here. For my climate 2” XPS will be a sufficient vapor barrier. Good to hear you just sealed around drain lines. I assume no issues?


----------

